# Topics > Toys >  i-Que

## Airicist

Toy review of the I-Que intelligent robot

Published on Dec 26, 2015




> Meet i-Que, the quick witted, smart talking know it all.
> 
> i-Que is the ultimate robot! He knows millions of things. With dynamic  lights & sound and robotic movements, you can challenge i-Que to  games or test his knowledge by asking him questions.

----------

